# Help with ROM Porting



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've been looking all over the internet for a basic guide to ROM porting, I found one on rootzwiki for HTC sense ports, would the same guide lines apply to porting any other ROM?

Cheers in advance


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Would depend on the type of rom and how similar the phone that its made for is with the phone your porting it to is. For instance, to port things from the dx to the d2/g you just have to replace sensors, ril, build.prop and it will work (not everything will but pretty close). I would imagine porting say an aosp rom from a DINC to say a d2 would be alot more work though. Going to be a rom by rom basis for the most part.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"x13thangelx said:


> Would depend on the type of rom and how similar the phone that its made for is with the phone your porting it to is. For instance, to port things from the dx to the d2/g you just have to replace sensors, ril, build.prop and it will work (not everything will but pretty close). I would imagine porting say an aosp rom from a DINC to say a d2 would be alot more work though. Going to be a rom by rom basis for the most part.


It'd be for my HTC wildfire, Rom would probably be to start with cyanogenmod from another device, then probably build up to something more complex


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"AndyFox2011 said:


> It'd be for my HTC wildfire, Rom would probably be to start with cyanogenmod from another device, then probably build up to something more complex


If it's a cyanogen base, usually you can build from source (same with aosp). Having said that, it's already officially supported in Cyanogenmod, and has nighties too http://cm-nightlies.appspot.com/?device=buzz (buzz is the codename for the wildfire, as is crespo for Nexus S or passion for the N1)

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"Jonathon Grigg said:


> If it's a cyanogen base, usually you can build from source (same with aosp). Having said that, it's already officially supported in Cyanogenmod, and has nighties too http://cm-nightlies.appspot.com/?device=buzz (buzz is the codename for the wildfire, as is crespo for Nexus S or passion for the N1)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


I know it has official cm and nightlys, it was just an idea for something to get me started before I try more advanced stuff


----------



## Jonathon (Jun 22, 2011)

"AndyFox2011 said:


> I know it has official cm and nightlys, it was just an idea for something to get me started before I try more advanced stuff


I'd download the CM source then, compile it, muck around and see how it works. Also make sure you read absolutely everything you can find online, even for other but similar devices as the concepts are probably the same. This way you can learn and then like you said get more advanced.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"Jonathon Grigg said:


> I'd download the CM source then, compile it, muck around and see how it works. Also make sure you read absolutely everything you can find online, even for other but similar devices as the concepts are probably the same. This way you can learn and then like you said get more advanced.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


Cheers, I'll do that


----------



## hightech (Sep 14, 2011)

I too haven't found too much in Rom porting. Too bad there isn't much material. I know Linux well .


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

"hightech said:


> I too haven't found too much in Rom porting. Too bad there isn't much material. I know Linux well .


I'm the same, I know Linux well but I could not find anything about it, even when people have asked they've not been answered!


----------



## JieeHD (Aug 6, 2011)

I wrote a how to on rom porting for a new website which will be launched soon. If you're interested in finding out about it then just google "free your android"


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

JieeHD said:


> I wrote a how to on rom porting for a new website which will be launched soon. If you're interested in finding out about it then just google "free your android"


Ah cool, I'll have a look tonight 

Sent by fire!


----------

